# [GenCon] Life Sized Bittin' Off Hedz?



## HellHound (Dec 17, 2004)

So, I've been talking about this since GenCon last year (when I played a life-sized Cheapass game with Tefflon Billy and company).

I want to set up and run a Life Sized Bittin' Off Hedz game (or games) this year at GenCon Indy.

For those unfamiliar:

Bittin' Off Hedz
_
Prehistory: hot, primordial, dull.

You've been dominating the earth for longer than you can remember. Of course, with a brain the size of a walnut, you've also been standing there for longer than you can remember.

Nevertheless, you're completely positive that it's been 10 million years since anything interesting has happened. So you decide to cajole your buddies into running a suicide race across Skull Island. The winner is the first to hurl himself into the big volcano in he middle. The losers are everyone who got their heads bitten off along the way.

Like we said, it's been hot and dull.

*Game Synopsis*: Everyone starts at the lowest point on the island, and races around to the top. There are mud pits to slow you down, a big gap to jump over, and lots of rocks to pick up along the way. You can spend your rocks to roll again, or you can throw them at other players to knock them off the track. When you land on another dinosaur, you get to bite off their head. The board is dino-huge!_

What we are talking here is bringing enough props between E.N.Worlders to run a life-sized game of this for 8 players at a time. This would require 8 suitable dinosaur things (dinosaur slippers for one, spikey tail for another, etc...) for the pawns, errr, players, as well as a LOT of rocks. For rocks I'm looking at chunks of styrofoam painted in grey or brown. The issue is getting all these props to GenCon, which is where I need E.N.Worlders. I drive down in a prety darn full van, so if I can get others to bring some rocks, then we can have enough to run the game, since a single player can have a dozen rocks in their posession by the end of the game.

I also plan on rebuilding the Dino Island board a bit to make it a little smaller to reduce game length to a 1 to 1.5 hour event. With lots of rock-throwing and bittin' off hedz.

So, anyone interested in helping?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2004)

Ya, that sounds like fun.  

I'm jumping into the volcano first!!


----------



## HellHound (Dec 17, 2004)

How do you get to GenCon? Would you be willing to produce and bring a bag of rocks? Something like 10-20 fist-sized rocks - foam, styrofoam, nerf, whatever, painted brown or grey?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2004)

If I go I'll be driving.  But I won't know if I'm going until sometime in January I imagine.


----------



## HellHound (Dec 17, 2004)

Well, we can also run a few of them at Origins.

I expect you won't be missing Origins.


----------



## HellHound (Dec 17, 2004)

News: Just got an email from Cheapass games - they will provide prize support for the event, and are helping us book it since GenCon & Origins are used to dealing with her crazy requests for huge amounts of floor space.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2004)

That's very cool, I like those guys.  Ya, I'll be at Origins.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 17, 2004)

Damn, this almost makes me want to jump the pudldle again next year.

Cursed atlantic ocean!!! *shakes fist*


----------

